# Has Anyone Pre-Planned Their Funeral for Convenience of Other Family Members?



## SeaBreeze (Aug 15, 2014)

I get junk ads in the mail sometimes for pre-planning funerals.  Their pitch is that you arrange everything and pay for it yourself, so your children or spouse won't have to.  A fellow at work was complaining to me one time, because his wife wanted him to go with her out of town to purchase a headstone, so they can be buried with her family in their chosen cemetery.

Both my husband and I have agreed to be cremated, and made no particular plans for after we die.  Neither of us care about burying the ashes in a cemetery either.  The cost should be minimal, and not a problem for cremation.

Have you pre-planned your funeral, bought a cemetery plot or headstone?  Any particular preparations for what goes on once you pass?


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 15, 2014)

Pre-planned no, but we have put money aside that should cover expenses.
We have always been contributors to a funeral fund and have a lump sum deposited in a special account that can only be used for funeral expenses.

It will be up to the survivor and/or the kids to decide on the funeral details.


----------



## oakapple (Aug 18, 2014)

I have thought about it,but there is money in the bank for our children to use when the time comes.The only thing we have stipulated is that we want to be cremated not buried [and that seems to be better for the family, than stood around an empty grave.]We know somebody who planned their funeral down to the last detail, and then was lost at sea!


----------



## Bettyann (Aug 18, 2014)

Yup, in the works. Called Science Care. You donate your body...when they are done, you are cremated and your ashes given to your family... NO cost. 
I have seen multi thousands spent by families...the usual ploy being "this is the last thing you can do for your loved one" ...so gimme money, says the funeral director. People that are really into this should rent the movie "The Loved One"...
I well remember gossips at funerals talking about 'a cheap coffin'...'you think they would show more respect'...etc etc etc...and to think they are most usually "religious" people... Many religious folks succumb to what is a lot of 'guilt practices' to cleanse themselves from doing more for the person when they were alive.
Sorry, don't mean to offend.... just my observations throughout this go 'round.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 18, 2014)

I've observed the same things Bettyann, some people's worst sides come out during funerals, such a shame.  I'm not into funerals, just cremate and get it over with.  I can't believe how funeral costs have skyrocketed in the past few decades!  Oddly enough, now that we're seniors, we get ads in the mail from the local funeral home, even though we never did business with them.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 18, 2014)

Yes, Bought a plan for $600.  They cremate me and deliver the cremains to my family.

Before that, I investigated  the "Neptune Society"  for a like procedure, but they wanted  $1500.


----------



## oldman (Aug 19, 2014)

All done.


----------



## Lon (Aug 19, 2014)

Three years ago I joined the Nautilus Society and paid $1,700 to have my body no matter where I die, removed to the closest crematory,have it cremated and mycremated remains shipped back to Calif to be picked up by daughter or scattered in San Francisco Bay.


----------



## Lon (Aug 19, 2014)

Cremation it's self is not costly. It' the cost of body removal. temporary storage until cremation takes place and the cost of transporting those cremated remains perhaps from a foreign country back to the states,


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 19, 2014)

My middle brother had joined the Pennsylvania Cremation Society in 1990 for $800, had urged me to do the same but at the time I was supporting my family and just didn't have the money.

Now they're about $1,500 for the same services - still a bargain - and I'm going to be looking into their payment plans.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Aug 19, 2014)

My final wishes have been budgeted into my emergency savings. Approx. $1000 for the cremation. The box that holds my remains has already been chosen (a decorative chest my wife tole painted and won Reserve Grand Champion at the county fair). The mortician said he would transport my remains here for free:

View attachment 9145

Then dump them through the fence, return the chest to my wife if wanted. Not even going to have an obit printed, most of my friends can't remember me or are no longer here. My kids said they would post a pic and a obit on FB for their friends and my 21 friends.


----------



## Lady (Aug 22, 2014)

I have requested and its written in my will that i be cremated, and ive let it be known where ever i die,whether its in Uk or a place im visiting to cremate me there .i don't want any expense spent on funeral cost .The cheaper it can be done the better.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 23, 2014)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> My final wishes have been budgeted into my emergency savings. Approx. $1000 for the cremation. The box that holds my remains has already been chosen (a decorative chest my wife tole painted and won Reserve Grand Champion at the county fair). The mortician said he would transport my remains here for free:
> 
> View attachment 9145
> 
> Then dump them through the fence, return the chest to my wife if wanted. Not even going to have an obit printed, most of my friends can't remember me or are no longer here. My kids said they would post a pic and a obit on FB for their friends and my 21 friends.




I knew someone who wanted no service and a creamation. Of course immediate family demanded something.  The small funeral home service and cremation was over 5,000 dollars. Like many other businesses they nickel and dimed the bill with various permits, documentation and miscellaneous services including a bill for the greeters. 

I will say unless you 110% sure you know your survivors will have an amicable distribution of property write it down some where. I'm stunned at the disputes of inherited property. Executors and the tax man will get their share.


----------



## Twixie (Aug 23, 2014)

Jolly thread..


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 23, 2014)

Jolly indeed!


----------



## Debby (Sep 4, 2014)

My husband and I have decided to do it like this.  Whoever goes first is cremated, ashes saved in an urn until the other is ready to be cremated as well and then our youngest daughter is going to combine our ashes and scatter what's left of us along the edge of a rushing mountain stream near where she lives and loves to go running.  She lives in Whistler, BC so it will be a lovely place to be remembered whenever she heads out for her run (well maybe by then it will be her stroll).  

Although lately I did watch a show on green funerals and I'm kind of drawn to it.


----------



## GDAD (Sep 4, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Yes, Bought a plan for $600.  They cremate me and deliver the cremains to my family.
> 
> Before that, I investigated  the "Neptune Society"  for a like procedure, but they wanted  $1500.



Mines paid up $6000 for a cremation here in Australia: My ashes, My eldest son will scatter them at sea near where I was brought up.:thumbsup1:


----------



## Patra (Sep 7, 2014)

Early retirement and making out my Will (changed an older one) got me thinking very seriously about what I want regards to funeral arrangements.  So, before the Will was finalized I made preparations for my funeral, and was able to put those in the Will.  To me, it was important.  A funeral is really made up of two parts, one is the ceremony/service and the other is the burial.  I feel confident that my service and burial will incorporate all facets of "me", so that my now adult children and my grandchildren will have strong vision of who I am.  or "was" as the case would be.


----------



## MaggieJewel (Sep 15, 2014)

3 years ago I contacted the Neptune Society, and purchased a package for my eventual use.  Yes, it cost about $2,000 but it includes everything.  They sent me a box with the wooden box for my cremains and other things for final planning.  It is still unopened in the bottom of my closet.  No matter where I die, they will ship my body to be cremated, pay for all the permits an send the ashes to my son.  I have discussed this with both my son and daughter and they know the arrangements I have made and my wishes for final arrangements.

7 years ago my DH died unexpectedly.  I went to a funeral home and made arrangements and it ended up costing $5,000 for a simple cremation.  After 2 years I went with his best friend out on the lake near where we lived to their favorite fishing spot, and ceremoniously spread his ashes in his beloved lake.  Now, I have warm thoughts of him being where he always told me he wanted to be.


----------



## Janis (Oct 8, 2014)

I was happy to see the subject brought up.   Too many persons let survivors deal with the problem.   My husband made specific matters in our Five Wishes booklets, informed our daughter , and the trustee as to what is to be done.    Nothing is to be prepaid as it is more than difficult to find a funeral home which may be well managed now but not in the future.   Our ashes will not go into any special container but will be set aside for my daughter or son in law to pick up and disperse.


----------



## Kath (Oct 31, 2014)

I was going to eat lunch after reading this thread but now I kind of feel nauseous.  Not you guys fault - it's just me and my fear of the unknown.


----------



## Lon (Oct 31, 2014)

I was a licensed embalmer/funeral director for over 1200 funerals in my first career, so I know a bit about death and dying.
10 years ago I paid $1,700 to the Nautilus Society for a contractual guarantee that they would pay to have me cremated at a facility closest to where I die any where in the world and then my ashes flown to San Francisco for scattering in San Francisco Bay. I carry with me identification for contacting the Society.


----------



## Melody1948 (Oct 31, 2014)

I planned my whole funeral about 25 years ago.  Even the stone is on my plot.  I prepaid every single detail, including the opening and closing of the ground, except the date of death on the stone.  I even picked out my own casket.  The family member who looks after all our plots even plated shrubs and flowers on mine and it is kept in immaculate condition.

When I did this, I had my mother accompany me and I helped her choose everything for herself and that was all prepaid as well.  When she died in 2004, everything was so easy with absolutely no stress.  Just had to order the flowers and call the minister.

Some people are under the impression that a person would have to pay the difference because of inflation, etc.  Not true, not in Ontario anyway.


----------



## Kath (Nov 4, 2014)

This is so hilarious!  My approach to this whole subject is via humor - it always works for me!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 4, 2014)

Now boarding!


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 4, 2014)

Not yet... but I think I will do it in the future... especially if my husband goes before me.   I can't trust my sons to do anything let alone that.  They'll plant me in the back yard.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 4, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Not yet... but I think I will do it in the future... especially if my husband goes before me.   I can't trust my sons to do anything let alone that.  They'll plant me in the back yard.


HAHA! We all have something buried in our back yard!
View attachment 10855


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 5, 2014)

All ready to join the King in the great beyond, but, hopefully, not today...


----------

